# JPEGs bis zu 5x kleiner machen – mit JPEGmini



## Markus Kolletzky (5. Juli 2012)

JPEGmini ist ein relativ neuer Dienst, der aus großen JPG-Dateien beinahe verlustfrei kleine Dateien erzeugt. Bei einem Selbstversuch wurde ohne erkennbaren Unterschied aus einem 7,4 MB-Foto ein 2,4 MB-Foto. 

JPEGmini gibts sowohl als Web-Tool als auch als App und wenn man sich dort anmeldet, kommt man in den Vorzug, Alben hochladen zu können, diese auf Picasa oder Flickr zu teilen, sowie unbegrenzt und kostenlos nutzen zu dürfen.

Für die Nerds unter uns dürfte interessant sein, dass man sich den Dienst auch auf seinem eigenen Server installieren kann. Weitere Informationen dazu gibt die Webseite.


----------



## thehacker (6. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie finde ich das JPEGmini sogar besser.  Danke!


----------



## sight011 (28. Juli 2012)

Sehr sehr cool!


----------



## smileyml (31. Mai 2013)

Sehe ich das richtig, das man es als Programm für 20€ erwerben kann?
Kann jemand aus eigener Erfahrung im Umgang mit der Software und den Bildern berichten?
Stellen die Bilder eine gute Möglichkeit dar eine Fullscreen-Website zu betreiben –*vor allem als Alternative zu "Für Web und Geräte speichern…" von PS?


----------

